# First Cart for Training My Filly?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> For all of you out there that have ever driven or know carts pretty well can you help me out? I'm looking into getting a smaller cart to train my filly with when she's big enough. I've been looking at this one one horse.com but the ratings are a 3 of 5. Can you give me some adive on a good starting cart?
> 
> Tough-1 Easy Entry Driving Cart - Horse.com


 That is a typical cart for taht price range although that looked pony size. If your horse is well behaved that cart is fine, if an accident happens they may not be very sturdy and the metal can bend easily. I started out with something similar on a well mannered horse and then moved up to a wooden cart that I bought off Craigs list.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that cart would be fine for training. depending on what you want to do with it, you may want to upgrade once you get going.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yeah I just wont to get her started with one and from the way it sounds my folks want me to start the other horses too lol. After I get her going pretty well I'm hoping to get something a little prettier


----------



## Heavyhorseman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ground work!
First before ever attempting to put a horse to a cart, start with the ground horse. If you have ridden your horse, the commands from behind will be different. Start out by someone leading the horse, while you walk behind, giving the commands. Then work up to the horse pulling a tire or log behind. Sounds coming from the rear, will definately spook a horse for the first time. Turning in the shafts in something that has to be learned, as they have to side step instead of just turning their body. A good way to start them on this without bending your new cart's shafts, is have someone glue up some PVC pipe, like shafts with a connector piece behind. Hang from a saddle. Get the horse use to the bumping of the shafts on their side, and turning within the shafts.Ground work first, then you can have a safer chance of working into a cart


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yep I've been ground driving her for over a month now, she picked it up really fast, well we were toodling down the road start stop and trotting in under ten minutes. She's very good with vocal cues since we had been working on showmanship halter.

As of right now Nova can:
-Flex both left and right and it very soft with or without the bit.
-She tacks up very quietly, I never tie her and she just follows me usually.
-For ground driving without shafts she is able to turn right and left (she does turn her body right now, I'm gonna try the pvc pipe you suggested sounds good  ) She walks trots and stops on verbal cue.
-I knows how to start and stop verbally lunging (I don't go all out lunging her. I just barely started her walking out away from me on the line andI only have her go around a couple times in both directions.
-While just leading she walks, trots, lops, stops, and backs depending on where I am standing and pace.


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

yea that looks just fine to train


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Entry carts are pretty standard for training and for minis around here. I am planning on getting one for my mare except I am getting one made locally so we don't have to pay for shipping, we can just go pick it up. 

for show you can probably get a little bit of anything as long as the judge can see you driving it(like not an enclosed buggy)

What I plan on getting after my mare drives is(one of these haven't decided yet):
Emma Cart









Meadow Brook Cart









Buckboard









Miniature Stagecoach(Made to be pulled by mini team)









Miniature Wagonette(made to be pulled by single horse not drafts)










All made by a local company, Justin Carriage Works. 
Justin Horse Buggy, Carriage, Sleigh and Stagecoach Company


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

The 2nd one it gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the wagonettes if you want to take passengers and your horse can drive a 4 wheel carriage.
The meadow-brook is pretty though for 2 wheel carts.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The easy entries aren't that flimsy but if you're unsure of your horse, don't use the seat provided. Instead use a plank or plywood. It's safer if you think you might have to bail out the back. The backrest on the seat prevents this. I did this as a precaution and sure enough my horse began to bold. I did bail out the back. Altho I got a few bruises I can only guess at what might have happened had I not. My mistake was using a blind bridle. He needed to know what was going on behind him. He was not a spooky horse until the blind bridle went on. I pay close enough attention.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> The easy entries aren't that flimsy but if you're unsure of your horse, don't use the seat provided. Instead use a plank or plywood. It's safer if you think you might have to bail out the back. The backrest on the seat prevents this. I did this as a precaution and sure enough my horse began to bold. I did bail out the back. Altho I got a few bruises I can only guess at what might have happened had I not. My mistake was using a blind bridle. He needed to know what was going on behind him. He was not a spooky horse until the blind bridle went on. I pay close enough attention.


You should never try and bail out of the cart, you need to stay with your horse and try and get contol and not let iot run away and wreak havok. It sounds like your mistake was lack of training.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> The easy entries aren't that flimsy but if you're unsure of your horse, don't use the seat provided. Instead use a plank or plywood. It's safer if you think you might have to bail out the back. The backrest on the seat prevents this. I did this as a precaution and sure enough my horse began to bold. I did bail out the back. Altho I got a few bruises I can only guess at what might have happened had I not. My mistake was using a blind bridle. He needed to know what was going on behind him. He was not a spooky horse until the blind bridle went on. I pay close enough attention.


I would never bail out of a cart oR wagon unless we were in an empty arena where if the horse started running scared you could catch it or if it is bad enough like no way in heck are you getting that horse calm with a cart or wagon attached cut traces and if needed shaft loops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

